# 13 Ford F-350 Blacked out with DXT Ready to go!



## miderbier (Dec 10, 2009)

All ready to go...Just need to put Black Stock Wheels and tires back on! Curious to see if the Lightbar will work good or pick up too much snow reflection...


----------



## ballandchain91 (Aug 13, 2014)

nice truck man i would not plow with it lol id cherish it ha. i think it looks damn good. The light will probably help that sucker is real bright. maybe in a blizzard it will be too much but if your the only guy out id run it a lot.


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

I like it...


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

beautiful truck you can plow in style and turn heads at the same time


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

HOLLLYYYYY SHH****TT that truck is beautiful! And the light bar is amazing lights everything up I didnt have a problem with reflection off snow.


----------



## Yates004 (Oct 5, 2014)

miderbier;1864807 said:


> All ready to go...Just need to put Black Stock Wheels and tires back on! Curious to see if the Lightbar will work good or pick up too much snow reflection...


Beautiful truck!


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice truck, just a leveling kit??


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Lets see what it looks like after the snow you got today.


----------



## fastxcr800 (Sep 18, 2008)

sweet led bar on the roof. bet its always daytime when that things lite up


----------



## miderbier (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments guys! It is a great truck! 

Yes just a 2 inch leveling kit...

Grandview we didn't get any today...All of north of us!


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Damnnnnn!Thumbs Up


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

What wheels?? Tire size??


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

Awesome setup. What leveling kit did you put under it?


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

I love the light on top, but would think the glare coming back at you while it is snowing would be horrible. Do you only run it when not snowing?


----------



## miderbier (Dec 10, 2009)

BMF Novakanes 20 Toyo 35's

Just a regular 2 inch coil spacer...

I have not used the lightbar yet so I don't know if it will be beneficial or not. I know it is bright but I am concerned with the reflection from the snow...Time will tell!


----------



## Pushin4U (Nov 20, 2011)

my god that thing looks like its going to be a monster!wesport


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

If its snowing it will be a nuisance. Amber would be better for that situation.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Here are some of the problems:

Snow blowing over the windshield will pack in, especially since the LED shield being recessed in the frame. It will still be bright and might help with next problem

Store fronts, glass will blind ya after a while.

The reflection off the back of the SS boards when stacking will drive you nuts. You could paint it a flat black on the back side to help with this.

During a hard snow, it will be playing games with the eyes

And Yes that's a bad ass setup


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Thats bad ass looking!!


----------



## firefighter1406 (Nov 6, 2008)

That is a great looking rig. I love the wheels also.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

1olddogtwo;1866278 said:


> Here are some of the problems:
> 
> Snow blowing over the windshield will pack in, especially since the LED shield being recessed in the frame. It will still be bright and might help with next problem
> 
> ...


Old Dog - was wondering if the mount on the plow frame would be better to get light beams out in front of you, but then I thought of your set up - are you speaking from experience with your lights up front.

I ask as I was about to decide which route to go. You happy with your set up? How do yours come on? Switch - High beams?? Thx


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

And agreed, Bad Ass!


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

I think it awsome


----------



## Brando55 (Jan 6, 2008)

Awesome truck! Wish I could afford something like that to plow with lol


----------



## NAC (Nov 9, 2003)

miderbier;1864807 said:


> All ready to go...Just need to put Black Stock Wheels and tires back on! Curious to see if the Lightbar will work good or pick up too much snow reflection...


Which LED light bar is that on the roof? and brackets? do you get wind noise? I am thinking about one for my raptor.


----------



## rjk512 (Dec 11, 2013)

Very nice truck.

How does it plow with the lift/level?


----------



## miderbier (Dec 10, 2009)

*Lights*

Hey guys thanks for the compliments...The lightbar is just a cheap one I think it was Rough Country or something. Its a 50 inch curved lightbar with a mount for a Super Duty. There is no question the lightbar is bad ass, but only when it is not snowing. There is way too much glare especially when its really coming down. But when it is not it is unbelievable. The downside is the noise when you are driving. It is loud and personally very annoying. I will probably not run it in the summer for that reason. I know there is a way to quiet them supposedly but I have not done that yet. 6 Simple bolts and the whole thing come right off. I have it on a separate switch.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

MajorDave;1879080 said:


> Old Dog - was wondering if the mount on the plow frame would be better to get light beams out in front of you, but then I thought of your set up - are you speaking from experience with your lights up front.
> 
> I ask as I was about to decide which route to go. You happy with your set up? How do yours come on? Switch - High beams?? Thx


Sorry, missed this one.

I hooked to high beems, its like 4 amps. Love in front of me, just order two cheap one and going to put one on my new MVP3 this weekend. I have take downs on my Liberty light bar, those can get annoying

That bar on my plow probably helped save somebody's life last year but that's another story for another time


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

a few shots of last years set up.

and a video on it.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

1olddogtwo;1891488 said:


> a few shots of last years set up.
> 
> and a video on it.


I think the way to go is with light up front. Thanks. Good shots.


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

major dave or this idea, I have a 30'' light bar in my grill.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Still sounds like it's a virgin.


----------



## redneck farmer (Dec 2, 2006)

That is one sharp looking truck


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

snowish10;1891574 said:


> major dave or this idea, I have a 30'' light bar in my grill.


Slowish - that is a cool set up. Does the light get over the top of the plow??


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

MajorDave;1896186 said:


> Slowish - that is a cool set up. Does the light get over the top of the plow??


Actually under the bar where the plow lights.


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

majordave this is how it looks. It gets blocked a little bit, but still large amount of light passing through. Plus great for when you dont have the plow on.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

snowish10;1896241 said:


> majordave this is how it looks. It gets blocked a little bit, but still large amount of light passing through. Plus great for when you dont have the plow on.


Oh YA - that works too. And def use it without the plow. Nice job.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

That's a friggin nice rig !!!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

The truck and plow look sweet together. I love blacked out trucks or trucks that are all the same color like my Rock Warrior.


----------

